# Aspire Cleito Tank



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

Aspire Cleito Tank




http://www.aspirecig.com/products/cleito/236.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/1/16)

Been eyeing this out, have one on preorder with my local shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/1/16)

Wow that's a nice tank. Good review too. Nice simple tank, interesting to see the RBA section.


----------



## Christos (6/1/16)

Reminds me of the billow v2 except this or is more square.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/1/16)

Mines waiting for me at home. Can't wait. Its good to be back on the forum and a big hello from me to the new members and a high five to the E-Cigssa admin. Its good to be back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Mines waiting for me at home. Can't wait. Its good to be back on the forum and a big hello from me to the new members and a high five to the E-Cigssa admin. Its good to be back


Ah, good to see you back!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (3/2/16)

I'm not finding much about this tank but...I must just say , I'M TOTALLY in love with it. Awesome flavour and produces HUGE clouds, almost like a dripper tank without the fuss  Got it on my 200W cubido as the Sigelie is way below spec. I think its worth every cent!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/2/16)

been using mine since last saturday. been pretty good. Found that on the 0.40 ohm head, i can't really push past 55W with high VG juice, wicking doesn't quite keep up. good flavour and clouds though! should be swapping out for the 0.25 ohm head this evening. the 0.40 ohm coil is gonna die soon, can feel it in my bones.

It's had about 120mls go through it. So... Surprisingly short life, I think. Compared to the triton V2 clapton, that pumped a crazy 250mls through before it died.

Wick holes on the 0.25 coil are way smaller than the 0.40. Understandably in height (less wire = lower resistance) but also in width, which is kinda worrying seeing as its rated up to 70W

0.25 is loaded, just letting it marinade in juice for about 10min

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (3/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> been using mine since last saturday. been pretty good. Found that on the 0.40 ohm head, i can't really push past 55W with high VG juice, wicking doesn't quite keep up. good flavour and clouds though! should be swapping out for the 0.25 ohm head this evening. the 0.40 ohm coil is gonna die soon, can feel it in my bones.
> 
> It's had about 120mls go through it. So... Surprisingly short life, I think. Compared to the triton V2 clapton, that pumped a crazy 250mls through before it died.
> 
> Wick holes on the 0.25 coil are way smaller than the 0.40. Understandably in height (less wire = lower resistance) but also in width, which is kinda worrying seeing as its rated up to 70W



Hi @n0ugh7_zw I been out of the game so long and me just coming back I thought it was fantastic. I went for the 0.2OHM coils and I'm running it at a 50/50 ratio @ 55W and its pretty cool. Trying to get my hands on some decent juice that's got a higher VG ratio and would appreciate your feedback

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/2/16)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Hi @n0ugh7_zw I been out of the game so long and me just coming back I thought it was fantastic. I went for the 0.2OHM coils and I'm running it at a 50/50 ratio @ 55W and its pretty cool. Trying to get my hands on some decent juice that's got a higher VG ratio and would appreciate your feedback



55W, its barely waking up for me, very muted flavour and the vapors not really dense enough.

60W, hasn't really changed from 55W, maybe the fact that theres less surface area, is the reason for the drop off in flavour

65W flavours a bit better, tank's really getting warm to the touch

70W flavours the same as 65W, but the vapor is more dense

75W no change

80W Performance is now getting close to the 0.40 ohm head at 50W

85W ok, this is getting pretty good now.

90W this is about as good as i was getting on the 0.40 ohm coil, tank is almost to hot to touch

95W is pretty dry

I'm using a 25/75 PG/VG juice... Have to say, i prefer the 0.40 ohm coils. This test was about 2/3 of a tank, gave it 3 or 4 hits at each wattage... silvered a little 

TFV4 tri-coil kills the Cleito 0.25 ohm coil at 95W


----------

